# Nuova installazione: pacchetti "desktop"

## rb34

Mettiamo che uno stia facendo una nuova installazione manuale (salve), c'è un modo per non dover emergere uno a uno pacchetti che possono essere considerati "da desktop", tipo gnome openoffice firefox, ecc ecc??

Tipo, detto in altri termini, l'installazione ubuntu desktop, ecco.

----------

## Ic3M4n

gentoo è una dirstribuzione in cui tramite le use flag ed i pacchetti in world gestisci esattamente cosa vuoi avere installato. quindi la risposta alla tua domanda è no. prenditi il tempo che ti serve, scegli le use flag che ritieni necessarie ed emergi i pacchetti che ti servono.

----------

## Elbryan

Gentoo segue la filosofia: L'os te lo crei te.

Per cui puoi scegliere te stesso come crearti il tuo os.

Puoi benissimo installare gnome-light invece che gnome se preferisci non avere pacchetti che magari non userai mai ma la politica è proprio: installa quello che ti serve.

Per quanto riguarda la versione desktop, puoi benissimo fare:

emerge gnome openoffice mozilla-firefox.

Lo lasci acceso la notte e ti svegli la mattina col tuo os funzionante:P

----------

## Onip

beh, ti puoi fare un ebuild (tipo quello di gnome) in cui metti tutto quello che vuoi che venga installato, lo chiami desktop.

e poi 

```
# emerge desktop
```

Così riesci a replicare lo stesso set di programmi su tutti i pc che vuoi molto facilmente

----------

## .:chrome:.

il problema è solo quello di scrivere "emerge desktop" invece che "emerge gnome, emerge openoffice, emerge mozilla-firefox"?

se ho capito la domanda, credo che la risposta venga da sè

----------

## rb34

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> il problema è solo quello di scrivere "emerge desktop" invece che "emerge gnome, emerge openoffice, emerge mozilla-firefox"?
> 
> se ho capito la domanda, credo che la risposta venga da sè

 

Ok, in realtà avevo in mente che non avrei usato "emerge gnome" perché come previsto ha emerso un mare di roba, ma se non lo usavo dovevo mettermi lì a installare a mano un sacco di pacchetti.

Ma per esempio, adesso che ho gnome funzionante, noto una differenza con quello visto su ubuntu (su gentoo ho sempre usato kde): non c'è l'icona per lo spegnimento, e inoltre su ubuntu quando il portatile andava a batteria c'era il relativo indicatore di carica. 

Sapete indicarmi come far "apparire" queste cose?

----------

## Elbryan

 *rb34 wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   il problema è solo quello di scrivere "emerge desktop" invece che "emerge gnome, emerge openoffice, emerge mozilla-firefox"?
> 
> se ho capito la domanda, credo che la risposta venga da sè 
> 
> Ok, in realtà avevo in mente che non avrei usato "emerge gnome" perché come previsto ha emerso un mare di roba, ma se non lo usavo dovevo mettermi lì a installare a mano un sacco di pacchetti.
> ...

 

Il bottone per spegnerlo è in sistema ...

L'iconcina .. emergi gnome-applets (se vuoi dati relativi a batteria and co. devi emergere acpid, compilare il kernel nel giusto modo e abilitare la flag acpi su gnome almeno).

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Ok, in realtà avevo in mente che non avrei usato "emerge gnome" perché come previsto ha emerso un mare di roba, ma se non lo usavo dovevo mettermi lì a installare a mano un sacco di pacchetti. 

 

utilizza le use flag per impostare le dipendenze di cui necessiti. in questo modo riesci ad evitare un gran numero di pacchetti. però in generale sappi che un'ambiente gnome può essere creato utilizzando anche gnome-light.

mode rompiballe on: scusa ma se tu vuoi un'ebuild per avere tutti gli applicativi desktop come puoi voler evitare di utilizzare un'ebuild che ti installa gnome? secondo te è possibile che un devel si crei un pacchetto, lo testi e lo distribuisca pensando di far felici persone che vogliono installare "solo una parte di questo". secondo me stai facendo un po' di confusione.

----------

## Luca89

Mi pare alquanto surreale pensare che gli sviluppatori facciano un ebuild che contenga solo quello che ti serve di Gnome. Non credi? Per avere l'icone della batteria basta che installi gnome-power-manager.

----------

## Onip

Il bottonte per lo spegnimento dovrebbe essere tra le applett, click col dx su un pannello e poi Aggiungi al Panello

Byez

----------

## rb34

Non ho spiegato bene la cosa...

A me non piacciono due cose:

1) che se faccio emerge gnome mi venga fuori roba (anche se non troppa, ora che ho visto) che non c'entra nulla. Per esempio mi pare esagerato che mi si emerga spamassassin emergendo gnome!!

E poi dopo se voglio togliere evolution, per dire, al prossimo "emerge world" me lo rimette perché è una dipendenza di gnome (mmm, non ne sono sicuro, di sicuro me lo rimette al prossimo upgrade di gnome)

2) che se installo gnome-light (che non conoscevo, grazie dell'info) poi ho difficoltà a sapere quali applicazioni potrei installare.

Sulla 2, la critica è non tanto ai singoli pacchetti, forse di più alla mancanza di qualche strumento di gestione della distribuzione: se io cerco programmi "desktop" da installare, ora come ora devo sfogliarmi le categorie gnome, kde, x11 (altre?), trovando in mezzo agli elenchi un sacco di roba che praticamente sono solo dipendenze, librerie... secondo me servirebbe qualcosa che elenchi solo le applicazioni "main". Per dire poi xsane sta in media-gfx... ma come fa uno non esperto a pescarli tutti?

Ma può anche essere che non conosca qualche strumento di gestione....

----------

## flocchini

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) che se faccio emerge gnome mi venga fuori roba (anche se non troppa, ora che ho visto) che non c'entra nulla. Per esempio mi pare esagerato che mi si emerga spamassassin emergendo gnome!!

 

questo succede perche' non hai ancora ben chiaro il concetto di useflag... ogni pacchetto ha le sue use che in base alle feature cha attivano comportano dipendenze piu' o meno apocalittiche. Dai un emerge -pv e vedi se c'e' qualche use che (retorico, c'e 'di sicuro  :Wink:  ) che coinvolge spamassassin. Prima fai un lavoro da certosino con package.use, poi compili e ai successivi aggiornamenti il sistema si comportera' sempre cosi', e' questa la gentoo-way.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) che se installo gnome-light (che non conoscevo, grazie dell'info) poi ho difficoltà a sapere quali applicazioni potrei installare.

 

questo in effetti e' un limite che ho trovato anche io con kde ma una rapida ricerca online leva sempre d'impiccio, oltre ad un eix -sS $nomepacchetto e ai nomi autoesplicativi di molti componenti :p

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) che se faccio emerge gnome mi venga fuori roba (anche se non troppa, ora che ho visto) che non c'entra nulla. Per esempio mi pare esagerato che mi si emerga spamassassin emergendo gnome!!

 

è richiesto da evolution, che fa parte di GNOME.

se vuoi liberartene basta che ti documenti sull'uso di package.provided

mi pare che il tuo problema derivi dalla non conoscenza degli strumenti, e personalmente non sono d'accordo sulla creazione di strumenti semplificati per venire incontro a chi non si documenta.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> 2) che se installo gnome-light (che non conoscevo, grazie dell'info) poi ho difficoltà a sapere quali applicazioni potrei installare.

 

puoi installare tutto quello che ti pare, scusa... non capisco il problema. se ti serve qualcosa lo installi

----------

## rb34

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   
> 
> 1) che se faccio emerge gnome mi venga fuori roba (anche se non troppa, ora che ho visto) che non c'entra nulla. Per esempio mi pare esagerato che mi si emerga spamassassin emergendo gnome!! 
> 
> questo succede perche' non hai ancora ben chiaro il concetto di useflag... ogni pacchetto ha le sue use che in base alle feature cha attivano comportano dipendenze piu' o meno apocalittiche.
> ...

 

A dire il vero  la funzione delle use la conosco, e cioè decidere quali "features" deve avere ogni pacchetto e di conseguenza quali pacchetti vengono installati.

Però non mi pare che con un "emerge gnome" si possa evitare l'installazione di evolution e di tutto quello che esso necessita a cascata. Forse sarebbe proprio il caso di introdurre una use per quello.

Sbaglio?

----------

## rb34

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   
> 
> 1) che se faccio emerge gnome mi venga fuori roba (anche se non troppa, ora che ho visto) che non c'entra nulla. Per esempio mi pare esagerato che mi si emerga spamassassin emergendo gnome!! 
> 
> è richiesto da evolution, che fa parte di GNOME.
> ...

 

Non conoscevo l'uso di package.provided. Tuttavia non mi pare un metodo molto pulito, ma forse nel caso di evolution può andare... vedrò di proporre l'introduzione di una useflag per evolution in gnome, perché quello di package.provided mi sembra un modo un po' contorto per fare una cosa che dovrebbe fare in un modo che io vedo come "diretto"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pare che il tuo problema derivi dalla non conoscenza degli strumenti, e personalmente non sono d'accordo sulla creazione di strumenti semplificati per venire incontro a chi non si documenta.
> 
> 

 

Detto così è un po' generico. Io anche sono contro strumenti che per certe operazioni delicate possono rivelarsi più dannosi che utili, ma in generale credo che l'uso di qualsiasi sistema operativo debba esser reso il più amichevole possibile, perché personalmente amo dedicare il mio tempo alla creazione di qualcosa di nuovo col pc più che allo smanettamento su cose che potrebbero essere gestite in modo più semplice e veloce.

Per dire, mi viene in mente un bello strumento di installazione, che quando tu gli chiedi di installarti gnome ti fa vedere quali pacchetti di gnome (non librerie, solo pacchetti "main" diciamo) si possono installare e tu decidi. Sì, sto praticamente parlando delle useflag, ma se uno non va a guardare dentro le ebuild o lancia emerge 10 volte spesso non si capisce subito quali use attivano quali pacchetti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *rb34 wrote:*   2) che se installo gnome-light (che non conoscevo, grazie dell'info) poi ho difficoltà a sapere quali applicazioni potrei installare. 
> 
> puoi installare tutto quello che ti pare, scusa... non capisco il problema. se ti serve qualcosa lo installi

 

Il problema che ho io è risolto, più o meno, dal sito gnomefiles.com per dirti. Però non sarebbe per niente male che una selezione di programmi tipo quella fosse integrata nel sistema, che insomma fosse possibile vedere i programmi divisi secondo categorie diverse da quelle presenti in portage, perché mi pare che alcuni tool, come il ricordato xsane, si trovino in posizioni che non sono del tutto intuitive.

----------

## Onip

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sbaglio?

 

Un po' sì e un po' no. Una USE sarebbe probabilmente più comoda, ma per quello è già stato pensato gnome-light. E poi il metapacchetto gnome è pensato per installare tutto quanto il gnome "ufficiale". Io ho fatto così: ho emerso gnome-light e poi ho aggiunto il resto che mi serviva, aiutandomi guardando l'output di 

```
# emerge gnome -pv
```

 per decidere cosa aggiungere.

Byez

----------

## rb34

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Io ho fatto così: ho emerso gnome-light e poi ho aggiunto il resto che mi serviva, aiutandomi guardando l'output di 
> ...

 

Sì, in effetti credo che per quello che avevo in mente io era meglio se avessi fatto così. Ma avendo fretta non mi pareva proprio un metodo "veloce"... ho fatto poco fa "emerge -epvt gnome" (visto che ormai ce l'ho installato) e a parte i pacchetti proprio base del sistema viene fuori tanta ma tanta roba. Sì, forse non moltissime applicazioni "grosse", ma se non le conosci di nome vacci a capire qualcosa in tempi umani

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Non conoscevo l'uso di package.provided. Tuttavia non mi pare un metodo molto pulito, ma forse nel caso di evolution può andare... vedrò di proporre l'introduzione di una useflag per evolution in gnome, perché quello di package.provided mi sembra un modo un po' contorto per fare una cosa che dovrebbe fare in un modo che io vedo come "diretto"

 

lasciare alcune dipendenze "broken", come fanno alcune distribuzioni è un metodo non pulito.

modificare i sorgenti come fanno altre distribuzioni è un metodo pulito, ma a questo punto installi qualcosa che non è più conforme a quanto stabilito dagli sviluppatori, che a me non sembra giusto: non vedo perché i dev debian debbano arrogarsi il diritto di modificare il lavoro di altri e di spacciarlo per migliore.

questa è una soluzione pulita e che non tarocca il codice. se preferisci taroccare il codice forse dovresti considerare l'ipotesi di cambiare distribuzione: non ci vedo nulla di male e ognuno è libero di fare le sue scelte.

la filosofia con cui lavora Gentoo è un'altra, e credo che prima di criticare si dovrebbe cercare di coglierla in pieno, nonché di conoscere gli strumenti che una distribuzione mette a disposizione. solo allora si potranno fare delle critiche: in Gentoo si chiamano bug e GLEP e contribuiscono a migliorare questo strumento.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Detto così è un po' generico. Io anche sono contro strumenti che per certe operazioni delicate possono rivelarsi più dannosi che utili, ma in generale credo che l'uso di qualsiasi sistema operativo debba esser reso il più amichevole possibile, perché personalmente amo dedicare il mio tempo alla creazione di qualcosa di nuovo col pc più che allo smanettamento su cose che potrebbero essere gestite in modo più semplice e veloce.

 

questione di punti di vista. io apprezzo molto quello di Richard Stallman, che ha detto chiaramente che il computer non dovrebbe essere un giocattolo né uno strumento per tutti, e chi non è in grado di usarlo secondo i dettami imposti dagli sviluppatori (da chi altri, se no?) potrebbe benissimo lasciar perdere e dedicarsi ad altro.

abbracciando questa filosofia ho adottato Gentoo, perché mi permette di imparare ogni giorno e di approfondire sempre più la mia conoscenza del sistema. quando non vorrò o non potrò più fare questo, cambierò distribuzione, o forse lascerò Linux, chissà...

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Il problema che ho io è risolto, più o meno, dal sito gnomefiles.com per dirti. Però non sarebbe per niente male che una selezione di programmi tipo quella fosse integrata nel sistema, che insomma fosse possibile vedere i programmi divisi secondo categorie diverse da quelle presenti in portage, perché mi pare che alcuni tool, come il ricordato xsane, si trovino in posizioni che non sono del tutto intuitive.

 

continuo a non capire, perdonami. forse tu cerchi qualcosa come questo: http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=gnome-extra

----------

## rb34

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lasciare alcune dipendenze "broken", come fanno alcune distribuzioni è un metodo non pulito.
> 
> modificare i sorgenti come fanno altre distribuzioni è un metodo pulito, ma a questo punto installi qualcosa che non è più conforme a quanto stabilito dagli sviluppatori, che a me non sembra giusto: non vedo perché i dev debian debbano arrogarsi il diritto di modificare il lavoro di altri e di spacciarlo per migliore.
> ...

 

Beh, comunque col software open source si può fare quello che si vuole, insomma basta sapere che la versione che usi non è quella "originale"... comunque non sapevo neanche di queste modifiche "pesanti" dei debianisti. Di certo non si può dire sia "migliore", senza dubbio "diverso"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> questa è una soluzione pulita e che non tarocca il codice. se preferisci taroccare il codice forse dovresti considerare l'ipotesi di cambiare distribuzione: non ci vedo nulla di male e ognuno è libero di fare le sue scelte.
> 
> la filosofia con cui lavora Gentoo è un'altra, e credo che prima di criticare si dovrebbe cercare di coglierla in pieno, nonché di conoscere gli strumenti che una distribuzione mette a disposizione. solo allora si potranno fare delle critiche: in Gentoo si chiamano bug e GLEP e contribuiscono a migliorare questo strumento.
> ...

 

Credo che quello a cui sto pensando io sia un GLEP (senza ricercare mi pare sia gentoo linux enhancement proposal), in questo caso secondo me ci vorrebbe la use "evolution". Dopotutto di tutta l'ebuild "gnome" solo quello c'è di poco settabile... anzi, a dire il vero leggendo l'ebuild qualche altra cosa strana c'è: se attivi ldap ti installa ekiga.... non vedo del tutto il nesso

 *Quote:*   

> continuo a non capire, perdonami. forse tu cerchi qualcosa come questo: http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=gnome-extra

 

Non proprio, perché quello appunto c'è già! 

Ho installato porthole (carino, funzionale) proprio per "sfogliarmi" le categorie, ma come dicevo secondo me alcuni programmi stanno nelle cat. sbagliate o forse dovrebbero stare in più d'una: ad esempio vorrei una categoria con programmi audio grafici e basta, senza dover capire (e a volte non è immediato) se sono console o grafica. Certe volte è indicato se sono console o no, ma non sempre, e in mezzo all'elenco ci sono anche librerie. 

Oppure vorrei poter sapere quali programmi grafici (che funzionano in ambiente grafico) sono disponibili, senza andare dentro media-gfx e sapere che xsane sta là. E' anche giusto, ma dovrebbe stare anche in un'altra categoria.

Non mi vengono altri esempi e spero di essermi fatto capire... comunque certo non che col sistema attuale non si campi, ma serve più flessibilità.

----------

## Elbryan

flessibilità computer e linux son 3 parole che stanno difficilmente in una frase.

Ricorda che i linguaggi di programmazione son imperativi, che ci si basa sulla matematica ed entro un certo range hai flessibilità dopodiché devi adattarti.

Condivido in parte l'affermazione di chrome (strano eh) in quanto sì il pc è  uno strumento potente (anche se prendete 10 pc e guardate il sistema operativo 7/10 windows, 2/10 linux, 1/10 mac e domandate: perché usi windows? ah così ci posso giocare bene senza problemi) anche se mal utilizzato.

Però io ho la mia filosofia che è: la macchina dipende dall'uomo e non viceversa.

Trovo sbagliato dover ricorrere ad un forum per usare il 20% di linux e trovo ancora più sbagliato dover impiegare giorni per avere un sistema gentoo stabile..

Questa è la parte della filosofia gentoo che non condivido.. tutto il resto? Credo sia fantastico..

----------

## Luca89

Le categorie di Portage non credo che siano così astruse, gi dalnome si capisce bene quello che ci sta dentro, inoltre all'interno della directory della categoria c'è un file "metadata.xml" dove vi è una spiegazione più completa della categoria in tutte le lingue. Modificare l'ebuild di gnome non lo condivido, perché quell'ebuild serve per poter installare tutti i pacchetti di GNOME  così come li hanno rilasciati gli sviluppatori, ed è questo che quell'ebuild fa. Ti lamenti perché viene installata tanta roba, ma le altre distribuzioni non fanno da meno, installano sempre tutto gnome più altri tool che ritengono interessanti e utili.

Su Gentoo se vuoi puoi installarti solo quello che ritieni utile di gnome, parti da gnome-light e poi installi tutto a mano. Si, ci vuole tempo prima di capire ogni pacchetto cosa fa, ma sicuramente conoscerai a fondo tutti i pacchetti di GNOME e imaprerai pure a raccapezzarti meglio tra le varie categorie di portage. Se non vuoi perdere tempo ad imparare nuove cose forse faresti bene a cambiare distribuzione, perché Gentoo è fatta così, per chi non vuole imparare non c'è nulla di semplificato e immediato. Neanche sono daccordo nel cambiare questa filosofia, perché in questo modo si vengono a generare tanti utenti che utilizzano il PC senza nemmeno sapere quello che fanno (come accade spesso nelle altre distribuzioni).

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su Gentoo se vuoi puoi installarti solo quello che ritieni utile di gnome, parti da gnome-light e poi installi tutto a mano. Si, ci vuole tempo prima di capire ogni pacchetto cosa fa, ma sicuramente conoscerai a fondo tutti i pacchetti di GNOME e imaprerai pure a raccapezzarti meglio tra le varie categorie di portage. Se non vuoi perdere tempo ad imparare nuove cose forse faresti bene a cambiare distribuzione, perché Gentoo è fatta così, per chi non vuole imparare non c'è nulla di semplificato e immediato. Neanche sono daccordo nel cambiare questa filosofia, perché in questo modo si vengono a generare tanti utenti che utilizzano il PC senza nemmeno sapere quello che fanno (come accade spesso nelle altre distribuzioni).

 

Io un po' di tempo fa la pensavo come te, ma ho cambiato idea.

Il fatto è che se vuoi fare il sistemista o amministratore di server che dir si voglia devi conoscere il sistema, ma se vuoi usare linux anche solo perché è gratis al contrario di windows non vedo perché non dovresti poterlo fare in modo semplice. 

Gentoo ha una struttura di base ottima, ma il dover fare molte cose a mano dipende in pratica dal fatto che non è in giro da molto... vedasi per esempio l'installer, che mi ha fatto perdere più tempo lui che non a installare a mano (ma almeno ce lo scrivessero sulla guida che non funziona!!)

Io ho smanettato in alcuni periodi moltissimo con linux, ma basta che lasci perdere un po' di tempo che le cose te le scordi, e quello che voglio è la flessibilità che comunque linux e gentoo in particolar offrono, ma con ulteriori semplificazioni rispetto al livello attuale. 

La soluzione per avere uno gnome come volevo io sarebbe stata proprio partire da gnome-light, ma poi ci passavo non so quanto tempo vedere cosa c'era da aggiungere, magari mettendo e poi togliendo. Al momento attuale ho componenti installati di cui, a parte le applicazioni principali, non conosco il nome, ma a me onestamente non me ne importa proprio niente di conoscerlo. 

Ma attenzione, sono uno che poi smanetta con apache o programma in java, ma quello voglio fare, non voglio perdere tempo su cose che devono essere facili.

Comunque alla fine è anche questione di pignoleria, perché mettendo su tutto gnome occupi un po' di spazio ma non hai problemi a installare pezzo a pezzo, solo che avendo gentoo volevo evitare sprechi, ma alla fine pure con gentoo se non vuoi perdere ore a capire quale pacchetto a te non serve ti ritrovi con un sistema che occupa un sacco di spazio, spazio anche inutile.

Insomma... in fondo è uno scambio spazio per tempo, perché alla fine le prestazioni rimangono simili anche se installi più roba del dovuto. 

Però a quel punto uno dei bonus di gentoo viene meno, cioè l'installare solo quello che ti serve. 

Se non altro rimane una aggiornabilità del sistema "all'infinito" che è quello che mi fa usare quest a distribuzione, insieme a un numero di pacchetti disponibili molto elevato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che se vuoi fare il sistemista o amministratore di server che dir si voglia devi conoscere il sistema, ma se vuoi usare linux anche solo perché è gratis al contrario di windows non vedo perché non dovresti poterlo fare in modo semplice. 

 

e allora installa fedora!

io proprio non ti capisco: la filosofia della distribuzione è questa. se non ti piace, non è che Gentoo/Linux è l'unica distribuzione di questo mondo. si può sempre cambiare: non è un disonore, né nessuno si offende.

personalmente a questa distribuzione ci sono attaccato anche con i denti, proprio perché si comporta come non piace a te, ed è l'unica a farlo! quando non avrò più modo di dedicarle così tanto tempo come sto facendo adesso allora cambierò. ripeto che non è un disonore, né nessuno si offende.

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Il fatto è che se vuoi fare il sistemista o amministratore di server che dir si voglia devi conoscere il sistema, ma se vuoi usare linux anche solo perché è gratis al contrario di windows non vedo perché non dovresti poterlo fare in modo semplice.  
> 
> e allora installa fedora!

 

suse suse .. per gli utenti windows's like

----------

## Luca89

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> suse suse .. per gli utenti windows's like

 

Vabbè, il concetto è sempre quello, che poi sia suse, fedora, mandriva o ubuntu cambia poco.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## flocchini

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io proprio non ti capisco: la filosofia della distribuzione è questa. se non ti piace, non è che Gentoo/Linux è l'unica distribuzione di questo mondo. si può sempre cambiare: non è un disonore, né nessuno si offende.
> 
> personalmente a questa distribuzione ci sono attaccato anche con i denti, proprio perché si comporta come non piace a te, ed è l'unica a farlo! quando non avrò più modo di dedicarle così tanto tempo come sto facendo adesso allora cambierò. ripeto che non è un disonore, né nessuno si offende.

 

io comincio a trovare gente che mi chiede di aiutarli a installare gentoo perche' fa figo usare una distro giudicata piu' "difficile"... Al che normalmente suggerisco LFS e me ne lavo le mani  :Wink:  . Beninteso, spero e credo che non sia questo il caso, ma non interrogarti troppo sui perche' di alcune scelte da parte degli utenti perche' puoi rimanerci davvero male  :Laughing: 

----------

